# vicious cycle



## IBStruggling (Mar 13, 2012)

hello all! i'm seriously so excited that i found this website! i never really thought anyone else had these problems except for me!!anyways.. i really need tips on how to not go on food dates with a guy? i have NEVER told a guy that i have ibs.. not even guy friends.. so i don't really know how that works :/ i feel like they won't accept me as a girlfriend or think i'm like gross and not sexy anymore i am a freshman in college, and i'm in a sorority. i don't mind telling my girl friends because i don't care what they think of me







but with guys it's a whoooole 'nother story, so any tips??thanks guys!! <3


----------



## CaitlinD (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't have any tips for you because I find I have the same fears. If you do receive any advice please let me know!


----------



## BeeRitt (Jan 21, 2011)

If a guy is right for you, he will understand your condition. I met my husband when I was 17 and I didnt really tell him about my issues at first, but I did after couple months in. He has been one of my biggest supports and he doesnt mind getting details if needed. You dont have to be extremely detailed when you tell them. I use the phrase "I have tummy issues" or "I have digestive issues" and this totally gets the point across to people. Being secretive about this disorder seems like a valid option but really it amps up your anxiety. I've spent years trying to hide it from everyone and this is completely emotionally exhausting. The second I was more honest about it, I felt such relief and I realized it's a valid disorder, people respect that, and actually they don't care. People knowing I have "tummy issues" is way less horrible than I was making it out to be for _so_ long.p.s. I'm in a good place right now because I had tried everything, everything! and I have been on the low FODMAPS diet for 6 days now and I've seen more improvement than ever. I saw the diet on here like a year ago and thought nothing of it because I was thinking it wouldnt work because whatever I ate, I had a problem. I thought anxiety was my issue. I know the diet doesnt work for everyone, but if you're like me, you'd try anyhting for relief.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

For first dates, I usually just make it a coffee or drinks date. Even that can be a bit questionable for me, but at least it's not eating a meal! If I have to go on a food date, I take lots of Immodium and hope for the best. One thing I prefer is with the dinner and a movie scenario, do the movie first. That way, if dinner isn't sitting well, at least the date is coming to an end.If it's not a blind date, and it's someone you already know in a friendly way, you could suggest a concert or mini golf or something along those lines.


----------

